# Masterclass - Chopin Piano Academy



## Chopin Pianoacademy

*1st Chopin Piano Session* 
March 28 - April 9, 2011, Zdunowo Palace, Poland 
Vibrant atmosphere of creative practice under the masterly guidance of professor *Andrzej Jasiński *and professor *Elżbieta Tarnawska *in enchanting environment of Zdunowo Palace, Mazovia.
An opportunity of a personal contact with a Master going beyond piano tutorials, an inspiring educational programme evoking reflection and stirring imagination - all of these qualities give the Frederic Chopin Piano Academy a unique character.

Plaese visit: www.pianoacademy.pl


----------

